# Máy móc làm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp chi phí tầm trung



## maycncrouternesting (17 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy móc làm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp chi phí tầm trung*

Mở xưởng gỗ công nghiệp, bạn cần chuẩn bị những gì? Nên lựa chọn loại máy móc làm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp nào? Đơn vị cung cấp máy móc làm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp uy tín? Tất cả sẽ được giải đáp ngay sau đây nhé!


Với kinh nghiệm thực hiện qua các dự án lớn nhỏ trong và ngoài nước chúng tôi hiểu rõ được quy trình, những khó khăn các doanh nghiệp gặp phải từ đó đưa ra giải pháp tối ưu nhất mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất.

*Quy trình sản xuất nội thất từ gỗ công nghiệp*

Bước 1 : Cắt xẻ ván theo từng kích thước khác nha

Bước 2 : Gia công dán cạnh ván

Bước 3 : Khoan lỗ tạo liên kết bằng ốc cam hoặc chốt gỗ


*1.Máy cắt gỗ bàn trượt 2 lưỡi – SM 30EC*

Đây là dòng máy cưa bàn trượt có giá thành tương đối thấp, nhưng khả năng cắt ván lại cực kỳ hiệu quả. Máy đảm nhiệm xẻ ván linh hoạt, cắt được đa dạng các kích thước khác nhau. Máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi là dòng máy không thể thiếu trong bất kỳ xưởng gỗ nội thất nào.

*Tính năng nổi bật máy cắt gỗ bàn trượt 2 lưỡi*

Máy chuyên dùng cắt đa dạng các loại ván công nghiệp như ván mdf, ván mfc, ván okal, ván hdf,…

Vừa thực hiện cắt thẳng, vừa có thể điều chỉnh cắt nghiêng từ 0 – 45 độ.

Sở hữu 1 lưỡi cưa chính, 1 lưỡi cưa mồi, giúp khi cắt không bị mẻ ván.

Thiết kế bàn đẩy vô cùng thuận tiện, giảm dùng sức cho người đứng máy, đảm bảo độ chính xác khi cắt cao.

>>> *Xem chi tiết* : Máy cưa bàn trượt 2 lưỡi

*2.Máy cnc cắt ván công nghiệp – SM 1325B1*

Máy cnc gia công ván ép được xem là dòng máy ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại bậc nhất hiện nay. Máy thực hiện cắt ván thông minh, có thể phay cắt được đa dạng kích thước trên một tấm ván lớn. Với dòng máy này, công đoạn xẻ ván trở nên đơn giản và tiết kiệm phôi tối đa.

*Tính năng nổi bật máy cnc cắt ván công nghiệp*

Máy thực hiện phay – khoan – cắt ván tốc độ cao

Sở hữu đầu gia công linh hoạt, gia công được cả chi tiết thẳng, chi tiết đường cong

Tương thích được với nhiều chương trình thiết kế như: cad, artcam,…

Giao diện vận hành máy thân thiện, dễ dàng sử dụng

Tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng, bạn có thể lựa chọn dòng máy cnc cắt vàn công nghiệp 1 đầu hoặc 2 đầu.

– Máy phay cnc router 1 trục – SM 1325B1

– Máy phay cnc router 2 trục – SM 1325B2

*3.Máy dán cạnh 5 chức năng – SM 360*

Máy dán cạnh tự động 5 chức năng là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho một xưởng gỗ công nghiệp vừa mới thành lập. Máy đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí: chức năng cơ bản – chi phí đầu tư thấp – đường dáng đẹp – tuổi thọ cao.





*Chức năng máy dán cạnh gỗ công nghiệp*

Kết hợp 5 chức năng trong cùng 1 máy: lăn keo – dán chỉ, cắt đầu – đuôi, xén mép trên – dưới, cạo keo thừa, đánh bóng.

Có khả năng đốt keo nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm tối đa thời gian sản xuất.

Cân chỉnh máy đơn giản, hoạt động ổn định, dán nẹp với độ chính xác tuyệt đối.

Sở hữu linh kiện chất lượng cao: hệ điều khiển Delta, hệ thống khí nén Airtac, linh kiện điện tử SIEMENS

>>> *Xem nhanh* : Máy dán cạnh 5 chức năng tự động

*4.Máy khoan ốc cam liên kết – SM 21T2*

Trong thị trường sản xuất nội thất gỗ, đây là dòng máy khoan ốc cam liên kết được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Với khả năng khoan ngang – khoan dọc đa năng, chính xác, giá thành hợp lý

*Tính năng nổi bật máy khoan ốc cam*

Máy có thiết kế 42 mũi khoan, 2 giàn gia công hiệu quả

Có thể khoan đa hướng: khoan cạnh bên, khoan từ dưới lên

Điều chỉnh khoảng cách khoan dễ dàng, chuẩn xác

Ben kẹp cố định phôi chắc chắn, đảm bảo không xê dịch trong quá trình gia công.

>> *Xem chi tiết*: Máy khoan nhiều đầu 42 mũi

*Gợi ý một số chuyền sản xuất nội thất gỗ công nghiệp đã triển khai*

Nhằm mang đến những giải pháp ưu việt nhất đến quý khách hàng, chúng tôi luôn phối hợp và cho ra những dây chuyền, quy trình sản xuất hiện đại – năng suất cao – tiết kiệm tối đa ngân sách.




Dưới đây là một số dây chuyền sản xuất nội thất gỗ đã và đang được triển khai tại xưởng khách hàng của Quốc Duy. Chúng tôi tự tin mang đến những lựa chọn phù hợp và tối ưu nhất cho mọi khách hàng.

Chuyền máy cnc router nesting sản xuất nội thất gỗ công nghệ 4.0
Quy trình sản xuất cabinet hàng loạt năng suất cao
Toàn bộ quy trình sản xuất nội thất gỗ công nghiệp tổng hợp




*Nguyên liệu các loại ván gia công*

Nguyên liệu đầu vào là yếu tố quyết định đến chất lượng cũng như giá thành sản phẩm đáng kể. Chính vì thế chọn được dòng ván gia công phù hợp, đơn vị cung cấp ván uy tín, giá cả hợp lý. Đây cũng là điều mà khi mở xưởng gỗ công nghiệp, bạn không thể bỏ qua.




Hiện nay trên thị trường có các loại ván công nghiệp phổ biến như: ván okal, ván MFC, ván MDF, ván công nghiệp HDF, ván ép polywood,… Để lựa chọn được dòng ván phù hợp cho loại sản phẩm bạn hướng đến, phải tìm hiểu kỹ cấu tạo, đặc điểm, giá thành,… của chúng
>>> *Xem ngay* : Các loại ván gỗ công nghiệp và ưu điểm từng loại

*Đơn vị tư vấn – báo giá máy móc làm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp*

Quốc Duy tự tin là đơn vị tư vấn – cung cấp máy chế biến gỗ và dây chuyền sản xuất hàng đầu với gần 20 năm kinh nghiệm. Chúng tôi luôn mang đến những giá trị thiết thực nhất, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của quý khách hàng.

Quốc Duy – Trợ thủ đắc lực của các doanh nghiệp chế biến gỗ

*Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh*: 0903 600 113

*Địa chỉ showroom*: 401 Tô Ngọc Vân, Phường Thạnh Xuân, Quận 12, TP.HCM

Xem thêm : may moc lam noi that go cong nghiep chi phi tam trung, máy móc làm nội thất gỗ công nghiệp chi phí tầm trung, Xuong san xuat noi that go cong nghiep, chi phi mo Xuong san xuat noi that, may che bien go.


----------

